# Heel Spurs or Plantar Fascilitis



## donna (Aug 9, 2006)

As a sufferer, I am always on the lookout for information and I found this web site that has a lot of good information. 
http://heelspurs.com/index.html

Has anyone tried  taping techniques? did they work for you?


----------



## pstarr (Aug 9, 2006)

For plantar fasciitis, taping hasn't worked for me - nor ibuprofen, stretching (my achilles tendons are already very flexible), or anything else.  I don't know what I did to cause this condition, but I've got a classical case.

But most cases resolve themselves within 12 mos. or so.

Yay.  :idunno:


----------



## CanuckMA (Aug 15, 2006)

Taping did not work. Wearing orthotic insoles did make it go away enough to be able to train pain free.


----------

